# ZTE CDMA 1x Modem Driver for Mac



## Brajeshwar (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

This might sound odd but I'm out of luck trying to find a driver or a way to setup a USB "ZTE CDMA 1x Modem" Driver for Mac.

I am in India and this is perhaps the only hackable USB internet connection that comes from Reliance. However, it looks like I'm the unlucky one and unable to make this work at all.

The "ZTE CDMA 1x Modem" works flawlessly on Windows and is basically for the Windows machine.

Anybody have any idea of "ZTE CDMA 1x Modem" driver for the mac or a way to make it work.


----------



## rohitpurohit (Apr 27, 2008)

hi,

I am with luck for the same... U can check it out at rohitpurohit.com/blog or google the same keyword, u would find the solution...

drop ur experience so that i can look after the free support on blog


----------



## chinnu01 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello there,

i have looked out for many days to download the drivers for ZTE CDMA1x for macbook. but unfortunately there ain't any .

Try this out this may work (well it worked for me)

1. Download drivers for ZTE AC2726 for mac and install

http://www.thewwwblog.com/broadband/reliance-netconnect-driver-download/

2. Connect your CDMA1x to mac and load the drivers for ZTE AC2726(by double clicking the Reliance netconnet icon)
3. Once the drivers are loaded, this gives an error message 
         "PLEASE CONTACT CUSTOMER CARE"
   ignore this message and click "OK" 
4. Now goto System Preferences--> Network --> Assisst me 
    and select the telephone modem and finish the set up
5. As u finish, close the windows and open Network again 
   now u will find ZTE wireless terminal, ZTE usb AT channel, ZTE USB voice channel
6. now Give select ZTE WIRELESS TERMINAL and 
         give  Telephone number  #777
                 Username   (netconnect number)
                 password    (netconnect number same as username)
7. finially click CONNECT  and njoy ur CDMA1X internet on ur mac

NOTE: if the whole process doesnot work try the same by changing the USB to other slot .... (IT WILL WORK ... IT WORKING FOR ME)


----------

